# ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا



## micho_mn (9 مارس 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/40225206/3f81ff8d/lo_7aset_Belde2.html?dirPwdVerified=2ea0a075
ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه اوى ياريت تعجبكم ودى كلماتها:

*لو حسيت بالضيق أو دنيتك الواسعة لقيتها عمالة بتضيق ..

ارفع عينك ليسوع قول له:" محتاجلك يا يسوع."
دمعك ..همك ..حملك ..كلك هيروح ويا يسوع

القرار ..
روح لإلهك و الجأ ليه و ارمي بكل الحمل عليه
ده اللي يجيله ...عتمة ليله تهرب ..و في تعبه يعزيه
لو تايه محتار لو قدامك مليون حاجة و مش عارف تختار
قلبك ربنا وحده يدله ..اجري و نادي يسوع
ده اللي احتاروا و تاهوا و ضلوا ...يلقوا طريق في يسوع

لو محتاج و فقير ..ربنا عنده كنز علشانك عنده عطايا كتيير
الغلبان يتبدد ذله لما ينادي يسوع
يلقي الخير عمال يوصل له ..يبعتهوله يسوع*​


----------



## ayman_r (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

مشكور علي الترنيمه وربنا يباركك


----------



## wael (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

ترنيمه حلوه ربنا يعوضك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

*روعة جدا جدا

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## ارووجة (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

ترنيمة بتجنن كتيررر
والكلمات روووعة
انا  فعلا محتاجة اسمع الكلمات دي

يسلمو دياتك اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

*ميرسي علي الترنيمه حلوه جدا*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## micho_mn (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

ياريت اللى يسمع الترنيمه يقول رايه


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

انا بحب الترنيمة دى اوى..ميرسى ليك يا ميكو وميرسى كمان للكلمات​


----------



## السياف العراقي (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

مشكور على الترنيمة الحلوة بارك الله بيك اخوية بانتضار الجديد


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

مرسى  اوى  اوى  على  ترنيمه  دى


----------



## يوستيكا (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعبك الترانيمة جميلة


----------



## ابن العذراء2 (19 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى على الترنيمه بجد جميله اوى​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

ميرسي خااااااااااااااااااااااالص على الترنيمة التحفة دى​


----------



## عادل ناجى (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الترنيمة الحلوة


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (9 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
ترنيمه حلوه اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## nermeen7 (10 يوليو 2008)

فعلا ترنيمة حلوة اوى و كلماتها تحفى 
ربنا يعوضك و نرجو المزيد


----------



## بنت الملك22 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

_*يا جماعة لو اي  احد من كنيسة الانبا تكلا الاسكندرية هنا يبعتلى علشان محتاجة حاجة مهمة بخصوص المؤتمر ووعظاته​*_


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

ترنيمه رااااااااااااااااااااائعه

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## losy_s (18 نوفمبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
بجد انا مبسوطه اوى انى لقيت الترنيمه دى
وميرسىىىىى كتير ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## micho_mn (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل اللى ردو على الموضوع 
وبشكر ربنا انها عجبتكم




losy_s قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> بجد انا مبسوطه اوى انى لقيت الترنيمه دى
> وميرسىىىىى كتير ربنا يعوضك ويباركك



العفو يا لوسى انا مبسوط انى جبت ترنيمه مهمه اوى كده بالنسبالك
thx for all


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ليك جارى التحميل بس الترنيمة سمعتها مرة قبل كدى تحفة اصلا*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## micho_mn (25 أبريل 2009)

العفو وشوكرا على رودودكم


----------



## لولو ليان (25 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك علا الكلمات الرائعه  يا الله كم كنت محتاجه اسمع هيك كلام وشعرت براحه كبيره اله يبارك فيك الرب يحفضك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)




----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

كلمات الترنيمة حلوة وميرسي أوي


----------



## ramy_ramzy (8 مايو 2009)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ramy_ramzy (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور علي الترنيمه وربنا يباركك


----------



## الوعد الصادق (18 يونيو 2010)

تسلم الايادي علي الترنيمه الرااااائعه كنت ابحث عنها


----------



## احبك رسولى (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام  على من اتبع الهدى 
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 اولا ممكن اعرف يعنى ايه ترنيمه هل هى كالانجيل او  نصوص منه  ام هى  كلاناشيد ام ماذا ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 يونيو 2010)

احبك رسولى قال:


> السلام  على من اتبع الهدى
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا ممكن اعرف يعنى ايه ترنيمه هل هى كالانجيل او  نصوص منه  ام هى  كلاناشيد ام ماذا ؟



*كلمات زي اناشيد كدة
بتكون تسبيح لله او طلبه منه
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*حلوة قوى بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## eman safwat (19 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك على الترنيمه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## soso-83 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*لو حسيت بالضيق أو دنيتك الواسعة لقيتها عمالة بتضيق ..

ارفع عينك ليسوع قول له:" محتاجلك يا يسوع."
دمعك ..همك ..حملك ..كلك هيروح ويا يسوع

القرار ..
روح لإلهك و الجأ ليه و ارمي بكل الحمل عليه
ده اللي يجيله ...عتمة ليله تهرب ..و في تعبه يعزيه
لو تايه محتار لو قدامك مليون حاجة و مش عارف تختار
قلبك ربنا وحده يدله ..اجري و نادي يسوع
ده اللي احتاروا و تاهوا و ضلوا ...يلقوا طريق في يسوع

لو محتاج و فقير ..ربنا عنده كنز علشانك عنده عطايا كتيير
الغلبان يتبدد ذله لما ينادي يسوع
يلقي الخير عمال يوصل له ..يبعتهوله يسوع*

*جميله بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل هسمعها واقولك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## naro_lovely (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*ana b7b gddddddddddn 2ltrnema de bgd merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## فادى محب (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااا*

جميله جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## QUIET GIRL (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة 
الرب يبارك جهودك


----------

